# Tatuaje Cabinet Cojonu Cigar Review - A cigar like this.....



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

puts things into perspective sofar as what is a 10, 8, etc. etc. in rating a cigar. An absolutely amazing cigar!!! Reminded me of what a1926 padron...

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Cabinet Cojonu Cigar Review - A cigar like this.....


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I've got one resting in my humidor, looking forward to firing it up.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Are you referring to the 2003? Unbelievable cigar. Might be my favorite.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

is this the 03,06 or 09 ?


----------

